
Berkeley strips name from its law school building, citing namesakes racist views - jelliclesfarm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/education/2020/01/30/berkeley-strips-name-its-law-school-citing-benefactors-racist-views/
======
inetsee
Unpaywalled article directly from Berkeley:
[https://news.berkeley.edu/2020/01/30/boalt-hall-
denamed/](https://news.berkeley.edu/2020/01/30/boalt-hall-denamed/)

